# القداس الحبشى اسطفانوس رزق



## الامير الحزين (13 أكتوبر 2008)

القداس النادر اسطفانوس رزق    القداس الحبشى                                                                                                                                                                           http://www.4shared.com/file/65914735/ea8fab3/___online.html


----------



## ميرنا (13 أكتوبر 2008)

اللينك مش شغال ​


----------



## الامير الحزين (13 أكتوبر 2008)

اللينك شغال وانا جربتة تانى دلوقتى وبيحمل  جربى تانى ميرنا  وشكرا  على مرورك


----------



## oesi no (13 أكتوبر 2008)

اللينك شغال
بس مساحته كبيرة حبة ​


----------



## ميرنا (13 أكتوبر 2008)

بس اللى شبكته مش كويسة مش هيشتغل هو دلوقتى بان بس من شوية مكنش جه ​


----------



## oesi no (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*تقدرو تحملوه  بمساحة اقل *
*من هنا *​


----------



## oesi no (13 أكتوبر 2008)

او بمساحة اقل كمان 
من هنا ​


----------



## magdy2007 (14 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا اوي علي الترانيم الجميلة جدا


----------



## ROWIS (14 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسيييييييييييييييييي قوي قوي
اللينكات كلها شغاله 100 100


----------



## الامير الحزين (15 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على ردك    oesi_no             شكرا    oesi_no                      شكرا     magdy2007                          شكرا   ميرنا  مع انى حزين ان شبكتك ضعيفة ومش قادرة تحملى القداس   ربنا   معاكم


----------



## الامير الحزين (24 أكتوبر 2008)

rowis قال:


> مرسيييييييييييييييييي قوي قوي
> اللينكات كلها شغاله 100 100



الف شكر على ردك  ونورت الموضوع ودايما تشاركنا


----------



## roum (25 ديسمبر 2008)

انا كنت بابحث عن القداس الحبشى من فتره طويله الى انى يأست من انى اقتنيه فى يوم ما لاكن شكرا للرب الذى ارشدنى الى هذا الموقع الجميل وشكرا لكل من ساهم فى رفع القداس الحبشى الرب يعوض تعب المحبه


----------



## roum (25 ديسمبر 2008)

عندى موضوع اود عرضه لاكن بدون استهذاء من فتره طويله وانا ابحث عن بنت المسيح لتكمل معى الطريق لاكن لم يكن هناك من يساعدنى


----------



## oesi no (25 ديسمبر 2008)

> عندى موضوع اود عرضه لاكن بدون استهذاء من فتره طويله وانا ابحث عن بنت المسيح لتكمل معى الطريق لاكن لم يكن هناك من يساعدنى


المسيح يساعدك 
فليس لنا حيله هنا كى نساعدك 
صلى الى الله كى يرشدك لبنت الحلال 
كل ما تطلبونه فى الصلاة بأيمان تجدوه ​ا


----------



## الامير الحزين (27 ديسمبر 2008)

roum قال:


> انا كنت بابحث عن القداس الحبشى من فتره طويله الى انى يأست من انى اقتنيه فى يوم ما لاكن شكرا للرب الذى ارشدنى الى هذا الموقع الجميل وشكرا لكل من ساهم فى رفع القداس الحبشى الرب يعوض تعب المحبه





شكرا على مرورك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## مارو جورج (30 ديسمبر 2008)

متشكرة جدا على القداس الجميل وعلى فكرة ابونا اسطفانوس كاهن كنستى اللة ينيح روح
شكرا مرة تانية


----------



## الامير الحزين (30 ديسمبر 2008)

مارو جورج قال:


> متشكرة جدا على القداس الجميل وعلى فكرة ابونا اسطفانوس كاهن كنستى اللة ينيح روح
> شكرا مرة تانية






كل سنة وانتى طيبة 
وشكرا على مرورك ربنا يبارك حياتك 
يابختك كاهن كنيستك انتى اكيد واخدة بركة كبيرة


----------

